# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό Ραδιόφωνο] Eπισκευή SONY vintage transistors - Αναζητείται ντούης συμφορουμίτης από Αθήνα

## ika1961

Αποτυχημένα προσπάθησα να αλλάξω ηλεκρολυτικούς SMD σε ένα SONY ICF-SW1. Το ραδιοφωνάκι δείχνει ότι λειτουργεί, αλλά δεν έχω ήχο.
Δεν το ψάχνω άλλο και δεν ξανατολμάω να κάνω νέα προσπάθεια σε ένα δεύτερο SW1, σε ένα ICF-SW55 και σε ένα ICF-Pro80. 
Αναζητείται λοιπόν μερακλής ντούης συμφορουμίτης από Αθήνα που θέλει και μπορεί να το αναλάβει. Σαν ανταμοιβή δίνω το πρώτο SW1 και ένα SONY ICF-7600D.

Υπάρχουν ήδη κάποιοι SMD ηλεκτρολυτικοί που θα τους δώσω και αυτούς μαζί και ότι άλλος χρειαστεί τον παραγγέλνω.

Και ΡΜ με αντιπροτάσεις ευπρόσδεκτα.

----------


## ika1961

Αναζητείται ακόμα

----------


## ika1961

Επισκευάστηκαν, ευχαριστώ όσους προσφέρθηκαν.

----------


## Vgkzs

Καλησπερα παιδες...εχω ενα walkman sony wm-DD11 που ρν λειτουργει...καποιος που να ασχολειται με αυτα θεσσαλονικη;

----------

